# Avios (ex-Airmiles)



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Has anybody out there any experience of booking ferry tickets with Avios, previously known as Airmiles? I can find nothing specific on their (pretty hopeless) website and really don't want to pay their exorbitant phone call costs to find that it's a non-starter. I am not holding out much hope as they seem to have done everything possible to stop people flying using the damn things!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, they are pretty hopeless and costly.
I regret using the remains of my Airmiles on a ferry booking with Brittany Ferries. 
By the time they had added in their administration fee and costly phone number, I was only slightly better off than had I booked direct. But on the return I was charged a whopping £85 extra to change my booking to the earlier date.

Never again.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

As I suspected. I had enough airmiles to fly around the world before they changed the rules. I guess the best use for them now would be a case of wine to drown my sorrows!


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

I have just phoned Avios and asked how many Avios points i would need for a £409 Brittany ferry crossing from Plymouth to Roscoff..... 73000 points needed which roughly works out around £310 in Tesco vouchers at the current rate of £2.50 = 600 Avois points.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Ian1,

I will be using Avios points to book P&O ferries soon. You can use these numbers which should work.


01925-848619 OR 01925-848837

sennen523.


----------

